

How Zappos CEO Tony Hsieh Will Change Las Vegas Forever - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-tony-hsieh-will-change-las-vegas-2012-9

======
sjg007
Downtown Vegas needs revitalization. I would imagine with a tech oriented
spaces and some cool night activities it could compete with the Strip. I would
imagine tax breaks make it compelling for investment as well.

------
tryitnow
We need more entrepreneurs doing cool stuff like this. I wish him well, but I
also fear he may prove the old adage: "the way to acquire a small fortune is
to start with a large one."

